# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Diagnose- und Therapiemöglichkeiten - Die Qual der Wahl

## LJM_NRW_56

Gut, dass es dieses Forum gibt.
Ich habe mich in den vergangenen Wochen quer durchs Internet gefressen und nun mehr Fragen als Antworten.

Meine bisherigen Stationen:
18.03.2014 Erstmalige Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes, Ergebnis: 15,61
08.05.2014 Kontrolle des PSA-Wertes, Ergebnis: 18,58
04.06.2014 Kontrolle des PSA-Wertes (nach antibiotischer Therapie), Ergebnis: 18,41
30.07.2014 Stanzbiopsie der Prostata
Befund:
Basis rechts: Adenokarzinom, Gleason-Score: 3+3=6 in 5 % der Stanze
Apex rechts: Adenokarzinom, Gleason-Score: 3+7=7 in 10 % der Stanze

Therapieempfehlung mit Blick auf mein Alter (57 Jahre) und ansonsten guten Gesundheitszustand ist eine DaVinci-assistierte nervschonende Prostatovesikulektomie.
In der vergangenen Woche wurden CT und Szintigraphie durchgeführt. Ergebnisse habe ich noch nicht.
In der Hoffnung, dass sich die lokale Begrenzung bestätigt, neige ich derzeit zur empfohlenen Operation.
Allerdings frage ich mich auch, ob eine "fokale Therapie" möglich ist.

Laienhaft ausgedrückt frage ich mich auch, ob PSA-Wert und Biopsieergebnis zueinander passen.
Der PSA-Wert ist unanständig hoch und lässt Schlimmeres befürchten.
Das Biopsieergebnis ist - wenn der Ausdruck erlaubt ist - vergleichsweise harmlos.

Also frage ich nicht nur nach Therapien, sondern auch nach eventuell notwendigen ergänzenden Diagnosen.

Und natürlich die Frage wann und wo.
Ich will mich in den nächsten Wochen zügig entscheiden, so dass eine Behandlung im Oktober stattfinden könnte.
Als mögliche Orte habe ich bisher das Uniklinikum in Aachen und das Prostata Zentrum Nordwest in Gronau im Blick.

Schon vorab Besten Dank für Tipps, Hinweise, Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen.

----------


## uwes2403

Guten Morgen ? (ein Name zur Anrede wäre schon schön...)

ich kann keine Empfehlungen geben, aber wenn Du eine Beurteilung des Verhältnisses Gleason Score und Karzinomanteil zum PSA Wert erhoffst, dann wäre für die Fachkundigen sicher die Prostatagröße hilfreich.
(je größer diese ist, desto höher der "Grund PSA" - ganz grob gesagt...)

Wenn sie relativ groß wäre, könnte es durchaus sein, dass der Tumor bei den Stanzen nur "angekratzt" worden ist (wie viele Stanzen waren es ?) und bei einer Stanzung an anderer Stelle der Tumoranteil in der Stanze erheblich höher...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Urologe

Bei PSA-Werte über 10 und Alter unter 65 sollte man vorsichtig mit der Wahl des Eingriffes sein
- leider gibt es nicht zu selten nach der OP einen "Pferdefuss".

Ihre Daten im Nomogramm des Memory Sloan Kettering Cancer Centers ergeben nur 50% Organbegrenzung und 5,7% Lymphknotenbefall.
Und gerade bei Lymphknotenbefall ist die Roboter-OP oft schlechter - nicht wegen des Prinzips, sondern wegen der erheblichen
Verlängerung der OP-Zeit (bei kompletter Lymphknoten-OP kommen schon mal 6-8 Stunden zusammen). Deswegen wird von
vielen daVinci-Operateuren nur eine begrenzte LK-OP durchgeführt.


Indolent Cancer
N/A

 Organ Confined Disease
51%

 Extracapsular Extension
54%

 Seminal Vesicle Invasion
20%

 Lymph Node Involvement
5.7%

Primary Treatment Outcome

 Progression Free Probability after Radical Prostatectomy
5 Year
91%

10 Year
87%

 Probability of Cancer-Specific Survival
10 Year
99%

15 Year
99%

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Danke für die schnellen ersten Antworten.
Zur Anrede: Nimm einfach "LJM", da ich es vorziehe - auch beim Vornamen - erst mal anonym zu bleiben.

Die Größe meiner Prostata ist ca. 28 g. Wenn ich das richtig sehe also nur leicht vergrößert.
Es wurden 12 Stanzen gemacht. 2 mit dem genannten positiven Befund.
Die übrigen 10 wurden mit "Zeichen der myoglandulären Hyperplasie; ohne Anhalt für Malignität" beschrieben.

Genau das dargestellte Nomogramm und auch die Partin-Tabellen haben mich zu der laienhaften Einschätzung geführt, dass PSA-Wert und Biopsieergebnis nicht richtig zueinander passen. Ich hoffe, nach Kenntnis von CT und Szintigraphie bin ich hier schlauer und erleichtert.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## Urologe

Genau das dargestellte Nomogramm und auch die Partin-Tabellen haben mich  zu der laienhaften Einschätzung geführt, dass PSA-Wert und  Biopsieergebnis nicht richtig zueinander passen. Ich hoffe, nach  Kenntnis von CT und Szintigraphie bin ich hier schlauer und erleichtert.

Das ist richtig. Das CT bringt in der Regel keine wichtigen Informationen in diesem Setting - MRT (ggf. mit endorektaler Spule) schon eher.
PSMA-PET/CT natürlich noch besser, aber aber nicht ganz billig und im Vorfeld keine Kassenleistung - allerdings wüsste man schon vor OP, welche LK ggf. entfernt werden müssten

----------


## Carlos

Du musst ja nicht den eigenen Vornamen verwenden sonden einen  X-beliebigen, dann bist Du auch anonym. Ich heisse auch nicht Carlos !

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Danke für den Hinweis auf die PSMA-PET-CT-Untersuchung. Möglicherweise eine hilfreiche Präzisierung zur Diagnose.
"Geld spielt keine Rolex" gilt für mich als Kassenpatienten (DAK) natürlich nicht.
Aber für sinnvolle und notwendige Diagnoseergänzungen bin ich auch bereit, selbst zu bezahlen.
(Hinweise, wie man die Kasse zur Kostenübernahme bewegen kann, natürlich willkommen.)

Per PN erhielt ich den Hinweis, dass eine offene OP in meiner Situation möglicherweise Vorteile gegenüber der DaVinci-OP haben könnte.
Stichwort: Bessere Möglichkeit zur Einschätzung der Lymphknoten auf Relevanz/Gefährlichkeit.
Da ich noch in der Abwägung / Entscheidungsfindung bin, gerne auch Hinweise hierzu.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## Urologe

Rein aus dem Bauch heraus (der Bauch hat 23 Jahre Prostatakrebs gesehen)
würde ich auch die offene OP bevorzugen und in der Uni Aachen hat
man(n) mit Prof. Heidenreich einen kompetenten Kollegen dafür

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Nun habe ich die - erwarteten und erhofften - Befunde von CT und Skelettszintigraphie.
"Vergrößerung der Prostata ohne Hinweis auf umgebende Infiltration oder eine Metastasierung des Adenokarzinoms."
"Kein Nachweis ossärer Metastasen."

Ich weiß, "wenn man nichts findet, heißt das nicht zwingend, dass da nichts ist".

Jedenfalls bleibt die ärztliche Empfehlung eindeutig: OP.
Und ich sehe auch nicht, dass eine zusätzliche PSMA-PET-CT-Untersuchung daran etwas ändern würde.

Bleibt also noch die Entscheidung über "offen" oder "DaVinci".
Beide Möglichkeiten scheinen am Uniklinikum in Aachen hervorragend besetzt.
Prof. Heidenreich würde die offene OP durchführen.
Dr. Porres die roboterassistierte OP.

Mit meiner Entscheidung will ich mir noch eine Woche Zeit lassen.
Weitere hilfreiche Hinweise daher erbeten.

Beste Grüße.
LJM

----------


## tomblr

Hallo LJM,

die Entscheidung zur OP hast du ja bereits getroffen. Ob man in deiner Situation eine eindeutige Empfehlung für einen Zugangsweg geben kann halte ich für fragwürdig. Wenn dir die RWTH Aachen beide Zugangswege anbietet hast du sicherlich die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile gehört.

Da ich das DaVinci System kenne würde ich die Aussage treffen, DaVinci wählen wenn möglich, offene OP wenn nötig. Dies gilt auch für die Entfernung von Lymphknoten, so viele (Wächterlymphknoten) wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. Wenn es zielführend ist möglichst viele Lymphknoten zu entfernen hat DaVinci sicherlich Nachteile. Da eine großzügige Entnahme von Lymphknoten im Bauchraum aber auch kontrovers diskutiert wird, sollte hierzu ein klärendes Gespräch mit dem Operateur vor dem Eingriff erfolgen. Zumindestens sollte vorab über die möglichen Risiken und den etwaigen Nutzen ausführlich informiert werden. 

Tom

----------


## BERNET

*(Hinweise, wie man die Kasse zur Kostenübernahme bewegen kann, natürlich willkommen.)

*Falls es Dich noch interessiert:
Im UK Tübingen wurde bei mir eine C-11-Cholin-PET/CT durchgeführt.
Übernahme der Kosten durch die AOK, da eine stationäre Tagesaufnahme eingetragen wurde.
Bei mir war das vor 5 Jahren.
Aber es wurde jahrelang so gehandhabt.
Vielleicht auch an einem anderen UK möglich.
Ich hatte den Tip von einer netten Mitarbeiterin der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse.

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

> Rein aus dem Bauch heraus (der Bauch hat 23 Jahre Prostatakrebs gesehen)
> würde ich auch die offene OP bevorzugen und in der Uni Aachen hat
> man(n) mit Prof. Heidenreich einen kompetenten Kollegen dafür


"Aus dem Bauch raus" ist ein schönes doppeldeutiges Wortspiel für meine Situation.
Ich habe mich entschieden, dass eine OP für mich die richtige Behandlung ist.
Bleiben die Fragen "Wie?" "Wo?" "Wann?"

Inzwischen habe ich viele Foren-Threads durchgestöbert, in denen die Frage nach dem "Wie?" (offen oder roboterassistiert) diskutiert wurde.
Rationale Argumente scheint es wenige zu geben. Aber die Befürworter der offenen OP argumentieren stets, dass diese OP besser geeignet sei, wenn - wie bei meiner Ausgangslage denkbar - die Ergebnisse der Untersuchungen während der OP möglicherweise "nach oben" korrigiert werden müssen. (doch Kapseldurchbruch; doch Lymphknotenbefall)

Seitens des Uniklinikums Aachen wurde mir bisher die DaVinci-OP empfohlen. Auf meine Nachfrage aber auch eine offene OP als möglich genannt.
Über Vor- und Nachteile wurde bisher nicht informiert. Vielleicht war ich mit meinen Fragen aber zu zurückhaltend.

Zum "Wo?" neige ich nach wie vor zum Uniklinikum Aachen. Wer also hier Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, soll sich bitte melden.

Zum "Wann?" ist "Mitte Oktober" ziemlich fest. Bisher hat mich niemand zu noch größerer Eile gedrängt.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich auch "aus dem Bauch raus" entscheiden müssen. Nur wechselt der Bauch bisher täglich seine Meinung.

----------


## tomblr

> Aber die Befürworter der offenen OP argumentieren stets, dass diese OP  besser geeignet sei, wenn - wie bei meiner Ausgangslage denkbar - die  Ergebnisse der Untersuchungen während der OP möglicherweise "nach oben"  korrigiert werden müssen. (doch Kapseldurchbruch; doch  Lymphknotenbefall)


Die Betonung liegt hier bei "möglicherweise". Wie die Klinik z.B. bei befallen Lymphknoten reagiert könnte durchaus noch einmal ein Gespräch wert sein. Ja nach Ausdehung könnte dies sogar ein Abbruchkriterium der OP darstellen, egal ob offen oder DaVinci.

Wenn die Klinik feststeht würde ich einfach noch einmal die Beratung dort suchen, mit Fragekatalog und einer vertrauten Person (Frau, Freund o.Ä.) dort noch einmal gezielt die Randbedingungen abklären und dann in Ruhe entscheiden. Unterm Strich sollte das Vertrauen in die gewählte Klinik priorität genießen. Aus dem Bauch heraus zu entscheiden ist eine denkbar schlechte Ausgangslage. Die Entscheidung muss sich manifestieren und in deinem Kopf ankommen. 

Tom

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Eine wichtige Frage scheint Notwendigkeit und Umfang der Lymphadenektomie zu sein.
Ist aber wohl auch nicht abschließend beantwortet.
siehe hier: http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/4217.pdf
Möglicherweise interessant für mich ist eine Beteiligung an einer Studie genau zu diesem Thema:
http://www.ukaachen.de/fileadmin/fil...gie/SEAL_2.pdf

Weiß jemand was zu dieser Studie?
Und gerne noch weitere Hinweise.

Danke. Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## Urologe

Was aus meiner Sicht besonders bemerkenswert ist:

Bei PSA 0-4 wurden bei Standardtechnik (wie meist auch bei der daVinci-OP) nie positive Lymphknoten gefunden, sehr wohl aber zu 10% in der extended Technik.
D.h. 1 von 10 wird bei Standardlymphadenektomie DESWEGEN nicht geheilt; denn bei bis zu 2 pos. Lymphkonten, wenn entfernt,
unterscheidet sich die postoperative Lebenserwartung nicht von No

Und allgemein wird bei laparoskopischer Technik in aller Regel nur die Fossa obturatoria lymphadenektomiert und laut der Arbeit
von Wawroschek werden dabei nur die Hälfte der positiven LK gefunden

----------


## tomblr

Entsprechend gibt es ja auch eine Empfehlung im Umgang mit der erweiterten Lymphadenektomie:




> Hochrisiko-Patienten, die mehr als 3 Biopsien mit einem Einzel Gleasonscore von über 3 aufwei-
> sen, sollten aufjeden Fall erweitert Lymphadenektomiert werden,
> 
> bei Intermediärrisiko-Patienten ist die Entscheidung individuell zu handhaben und 
> 
> bei Low-Risiko-Patienten, die lediglich in einer Biopsie einen Einzel-Gleasonscore von über 3 aufweisen, und allen übrigen Patienten kann von einer erweiter-
> ten Lymphadenektomie Abstand genommen werden.


 Quelle: http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/4217.pdf

Sollte eine solch erweiterte Lyhmpadenektomie favorisiert werden kommt eine OP mittels DaVinci nicht in betracht. Hierzu ist aber auch eine Klinik erforderlich die in der Lage ist einen solchen Eingriff zu beherrschen. Die Risiken wie Thrombosen, Lymphozelen, Elephantiasis der Extremitäten oder Geschlechtsorgane sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen und erfordern können. Dem erweiterte Eingriff sollte vorab eine sehr gründliche OP-Tauglichkeitsprüfung vorangehen.

Auch muss man sich bewußt sein, dass eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie nicht zwangsläufig einen Königsweg darstellt.

Persönlich würde ich eine Nutzen-Risiko Bewertung mehrfach vornehmen und dabei auch spätere Optionen beurteilen.

Tom

----------


## tomblr

Ergänzend:

Die Empfehlungen zur erweiterten Lymphadenektomie beruhen teilweise auf alten Studien. Kritiker sehen generell bei einem radikalen Vorgehen keinerlei Vorteile. Beim Mamakarzinom ist derzeit ein Umdenken zu verzeichnen. Derzeit sieht man hier eine erweiterte (axilliäre) Lymphknotenentfernung eher kritisch. 

Für kontroverse Diskusionen hatte hierzu 2009 Prof. Hölzel (Tumorregister München) mit einer eigenen Hypothese gesorgt http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/651...hr-zeitgemaess.

Ich denke eine erweiterte Lymphadenektomie sollte immer mit einer eingehenden Nutzen-Risiken Analyse eingehen und eine Einzelfallentscheidung bleiben.

Tom

----------


## tomblr

Noch im Nachtrag zur bereits erwähnten SEAL Studie:

Diese wird derzeit von ingesamt 5 Kliniken betrieben, u.A. auch in Hamburg. http://dgu.clinicalsite.org/de/cat/386/trial/1458

Tom

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Nach reiflicher Überlegung habe ich mich für die roboter-assistierte DaVinci-OP entschieden.
Eventuell werde ich mich bei der SEAL-Studie beteiligen.
Dadurch würde der Zufall entscheiden, in welchem Umfang eine Lymphadenektomie vorgenommen würde.
Termin ist Mitte Oktober. Ort ist das Uniklinikum in Aachen.
Bis dahin mache ich mal Pause mit der intensiven Recherche zum Thema.
Danke für Eure Hinweise.
Ich melde mich nach der OP wieder.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## tomblr

Als Studienteilnehmer werden zukünftig auch von dir Generationen profitieren.

Danke hierfür und viel Erfolg bei der OP und deiner weiteren Genesung!

Aus der Pfalz grüßt

Tom

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Auch wenn die Überschrift des Threads nicht mehr stimmt (Da ich mich ja entschieden habe), will ich aktuell informieren.
Am 14.10.2014 wurde bei mir im Uniklinikum Aachen durch Dr. med. Daniel Porres eine Da Vinci assistierte radikale Vesiluloprostatektomie mit limitierter Lymphadenektomie (im Rahmen der SEAL-Studie) durchgeführt.
Operation und Aufenthalt im Uniklinikum waren gut. Ich wurde nach sieben Tagen entlassen.

Erfreulich: Kontinenz von Beginn an fast vollständig gegeben.

Nicht ganz so erfreulich:
 pT2c pN1 (1/9) L1 V0 Pn1 R0
 "Aufgrund des pathologischen Befundes liegt ein erhöhtes Risiko für ein systemisches Rezidiv vor."

Vom 28.10. bis zum 18.11.2014 war ich zur Anschlussheilbehandlung in Bad Nauheim.
Hat mir gut gefallen und gut getan, so dass ich jetzt schon wieder ganz gut dabei bin.

Der PSA-Wert geht bisher mit guter Geschwindigkeit in Richtung Null.
Bei der Entlassung in Bad Nauheim war der Wert 0.066.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## WernerE

Hallo LJM,

das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an. Welcher Gleason score ist festgestellt worden?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Kein neuer Gleason Score im Bericht angegeben.
Ich werde noch nachfragen, gehe aber vorerst davon aus, dass es bei 3+4=7 geblieben ist.

Zunächst soll daher geprüft werden, ob der PSA-Wert in die richtige Richtung geht und dort bleibt.
Da ja noch alles "frisch" ist, wäre mir eine Ruhepause lieb.
Und am liebsten natürlich, wenn keine weitere Behandlung notwendig wird.

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Die erste "offizielle" PSA-Kontrolle ist jetzt, sechs Wochen nach der OP erfolgt.
Der PSA-Wert ist da angekommen, wo er sein und bleiben soll: < 0.01

Abgesehen davon, dass ich immer noch ein erhöhtes Schlafbedürfnis habe, alles schon ganz gut.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## WernerE

Hallo LJM,

dazu meinen Glückwunsch!

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## reini99

Gruss
Reinhard


> Auch wenn die Überschrift des Threads nicht mehr stimmt (Da ich mich ja entschieden habe), will ich aktuell informieren.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht ganz so erfreulich:
> pT2c pN1 (1/9) L1 V0 Pn1 R0
> "Aufgrund des pathologischen Befundes liegt ein erhöhtes Risiko für ein systemisches Rezidiv vor."
> 
> ...


Merkwürdig, pT2c heisst doch Tumor auf Kapsel beschränkt. Bei mir war pT2c, pN0 (0/15). L0,V0,R0
Wieso trotzdem Streuung?

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

> Merkwürdig, pT2c heisst doch Tumor auf Kapsel beschränkt. Bei mir war pT2c, pN0 (0/15). L0,V0,R0
> Wieso trotzdem Streuung?


Wegen pN1 (1/9), also ein Lymphknoten befallen.

----------


## reini99

Da hätte ich pT3 vermutet.

----------


## RalfDm

> Merkwürdig, pT2c heisst doch Tumor auf Kapsel beschränkt. Bei mir war pT2c, pN0 (0/15). L0,V0,R0
> Wieso trotzdem Streuung?


Das ist ein kleiner Denkfehler. T2c heißt, dass die Kapsel nicht durchbrochen ist und dass keine Nachbarorgane (Blase, Darm) befallen sind; das wäre dann ein T3. Trotzdem kann der Krebs sich auch bei einem T2 über die Blut- und die Lymphbahnen im Körper weiter ausgebreitet und Metastasen gebildet haben.

Ralf

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Der PSA-Wert ist weiter da, wo er sein und bleiben soll: 0.01Knapp 5 Monate nach der OP fühlt sich der Bauch leider immer noch etwas verspannt an.Nach Untersuchung ist aber körperlich alles in Ordnung.Ich habe immer noch ein erhöhtes Schlafbedürfnis.Kontinenz ist jetzt vollständig in Ordnung.Potenz regt sich leider weiterhin nichts.Habe mir daher Vitaros Hexal verschreiben lassen.Teurer Spaß. Na dann mal sehen, ob es hilft.Beste Grüße.LJM

----------


## alexand

hallo ljm

ich lese zurzeit nur mit. äussere mich selten. ich hatte einen t2c gleason 7, psa 13, dann 16, jetzt 10 nach der letzten therapie. das ist normal weil die prostata psa ausschüttet. ich hatte bis heute keinen lk befall. eine op kam nie in frage für mich. ich lehne sowas ab weil ich nicht glaube das es wirklich was bringt und die nebenwirkungen, von denen ganz zu schweigen. 

ich habe hifu anwenden lassen und es geht gut. alles wie vorher. nehme keine medikamente. eine biopsie wird folgen um zu sehen wo wir stehen.

dir gute besserung.

mario

----------


## Mikael

> eine op kam nie in frage für mich. ich lehne sowas ab weil ich nicht* glaube* das es wirklich was bringt


Ist so 'ne Sache mit dem "glauben". Das, woran Du nicht glaubst, hat meinem Vater bislang 10 Jahre seines Lebens geschenkt. Ebenfalls bislang rezidivfrei und immer mit einem PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze. Darüber hinaus war er noch in der Klinik kontinent und die Potenz kam nach einer Weile auch wieder. Alles nicht mehr wie mit Mitte 20, aber bei wem ist das schon so? Und er hat mir vor ein paar Wochen zu seinem 77. Geburtstag gesagt "Junge, ich bin so dermaßen glücklich und zufrieden, das kannst Du Dir gar nicht vorstellen." Doch Vatter, kann ich. Ich muss mir nur ansehen, wie es Dir geht.

Aber wie gesagt. es soll jeder daran "glauben", woran er mag. Ich *weiß*, dass mein Dad den Krebs aus dem Kopf hat. Besser geht's nicht.

Die besten Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Jetzt muss ich über die weitere Entwicklung berichten.
Bis zum 01.09.2015 blieb der PSA-Wert bei 0.01.
Am 01.12.2015 dann 0.03
Am 01.03.2016 dann 0.04
Jetzt am 01.06.2016 schon 0.09.

Die Hoffnung, dass der Wert auf niedrigem Niveau stagnieren könnte, ist damit wohl dahin.
Ich werde mich wohl mit den Optionen für eine Weiterbehandlung beschäftigen müssen.

Hinweise und Empfehlungen dazu sind sehr willkommen.

In anderen Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, dass (Standard) eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge anstehen könnte.
Oder (Alternative), dass man der PSA-Wert weiter ansteigen lassen solle (bis > 2,0), um dann nach einer Untersuchung gezielt befallene Lymphknoten entfernen zu können.
Oder . . . Gibt es noch mehr Optionen?

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir hat der Urologe mir eine Bestrahlung empfohlen ab 0,2. Jetzt habe ich schon 15 Stück und habe noch keine Nebenwirkungen feststellen können.

----------


## Georg_

Mein Labor hat eine Messgrenze von 0,1. Bei Werten darunter heißt es jetzt im Bericht "unter 0,1". Darunter wären die Ergebnisse zu ungenau und nicht aussagekräftig.

Die von LJM angegebenen Werte würden sich bei meinem Labor im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich bewegen. Ich würde also abwarten, ob der PSA Wert wirklich über 1,0 steigt.

----------


## uwes2403

> Jetzt muss ich über die weitere Entwicklung berichten.
> Bis zum 01.09.2015 blieb der PSA-Wert bei 0.01.
> Am 01.12.2015 dann 0.03
> Am 01.03.2016 dann 0.04
> Jetzt am 01.06.2016 schon 0.09.
> 
> 
> In anderen Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, dass (Standard) eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge anstehen könnte.
> Oder (Alternative), dass man der PSA-Wert weiter ansteigen lassen solle (bis > 2,0), um dann nach einer Untersuchung gezielt befallene Lymphknoten entfernen zu können.
> ...


Moin LJM,

aus meiner - laienhaften - Sicht nicht, wenn die Behandlung kurativ sein soll.  
Bestrahlung der Loge soll ab spätestens 0,2 einsetzen - allerdings strahlt man dabei "blind" in einen Bereich, wo man ein Rezidiv vermutet...kann Erfolg haben, muß aber nicht....
Liesse man den PSA weiter steigen, könnte man mittels PET/CT (PSMA oder Cholin) die betroffenen Bereiche entdecken und therapieren (Stahl oder Strahl)...auch hier ist wiederum nicht sicher, ob man was sieht -und - ob man denn alles 
sieht - der Zellhaufen muß schon eine gewisse Größe haben, um sichtbar zu werden.  

Besten Gruß 

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin LJM,

ich hatte die Bestrahlung (bei 0.5) nicht durchführen lassen.
Ich Poker gerne, und hatte bereits damals bei der Therapieentscheidung gepokert.
Der Einsatz war/ist mein Leben.
Ob meine Entscheidung richtig war, werden wir sehen, wenn ich in 10 Jahren noch lebe und hier weiterhin schreiben darf.

Lese einmal dieses Posting von Matthias.
Ich finde diesen Bericht so ehrlich geschrieben, dass ich den hier verlinken muss.
Er wird dir wohl nicht wirklich helfen, aber lese das mal.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0398#post90398

Ich wünsche Matthias Glück, das er nicht nur sein 60. Geburtstag feiern darf.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Und warum hast du abgelehnt. Nur zwecks Nervenkitzel. Normalerweise macht man doch alles nur um das Leben so lange wie möglich zu geniesen. Ich habe Heute meine 16. Bestrahlung und muß dazu sagen außer das es ein wenig fad ist täglich ins KH zu fahren wegen 2 Minuten ist nichts negatives dazu zu sagen. Keine Nebenwirkungen bis jetzt. Irgendwwann ist das auch wieder vorbei.

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Danke für Eure Mitteilungen.
Ich habe inzwischen mit meinem Urologen gesprochen.
Er sagt auch, dass ich mich möglicherweise mit einer Folgebehandlung beschäftigen muss.
Aber eben "möglicherweise".
Jedenfalls sei aktuell kein Grund, sofort etwas zu unternehmen. Der PSA-Wert könne auch wieder fallen oder stagnieren.
Also zunächst schlicht weiter messen. Am 01.09. wieder.

Was mir etwas Sorgen bereitet, ist, dass bei mir ja ein befallener Lymphknoten entfernt worden ist.
Da könnte natürlich noch was sein.
Andererseits blieb der PSA-Wert ja nach der OP ein ganzes Jahr bei 0.01.

Also abwarten und Granatapfelkonzentrat trinken.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## LowRoad

aPSA 23ng/ml, GLeason 4+3, pT2c, pN1, L1 ist schon eine Hochrisikosituation! Dass da eine Folgebehandlung erforderlich sein wird, ist sehr wahrscheinlich. Man kann natürlich auch abwarten, aber medizinisch zu begründen wäre dies sicher nicht.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo LJM,

das mit dem befallenen Lymphknoten, der entfernt worden ist, kannst Du auch ganz anders sehen. Freue Dich, dass er weg ist. Bei mir hat man keinen gefunden. Trotzdem waren mehrere befallen, die nur etwas weiter weg waren.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Hartmut S

*Zitat michi:* "Und warum hast du abgelehnt. . . . ."

Moin Michi,
meine Entscheidungsgründe findest du ab hier:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2002#post82002

ich hatte auch sehr viele Berichte in "my prostata.de verglichen /stundenlang studiert.
die waren nicht so berauschend. Das hat meine Entscheidung auch beeinflusst.

*Zitat lowroad:* "natürlich auch abwarten, aber medizinisch zu begründen wäre dies sicher nicht."

Lieber Andreas, ich hoffe, dass du *nicht immer* recht hast.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Muss ich mir nun im nachhinein Gedanken machen?

Mein PSA liegt nun nach über 3 jahren bei 0.8
Nadir war um die 0.3

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hast du schon mal eine Positive Antwort davon hier gelesen. Es schreibt doch fast jeder nur das Negative. Ein anderer sucht doch das Forum überhaupt nicht. Das ist meine Meinung.

----------


## Hartmut S

nein, mitchi,- nicht wirklich, oder doch . . . ?

na ja, fakt ist, viele meinen sie könnten ihren krebs abduschen, und gut ist.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Wieder eine kleine Steigerung des PSA-Wertes.
Jetzt - 01.09.2016 - 0.12
Also weiter kein Grund zur Beruhigung / Beunruhigung.

----------


## risiko12

Mir sind als führende Kliniken uniklinik Heidelberg und Martiniklinik Hamburg mehrfach benannt worden. ich selber bin Heidelberg biopsiert worden. Die machten 29 Stanzen. Die Stanzen werden a) vom Computerprogramm bestimmt und b) durch den Operateur ergänzt.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wieder eine kleine Steigerung des PSA-Wertes.
> Jetzt - 01.09.2016 - 0.12
> Also weiter kein Grund zur Beruhigung / Beunruhigung.


Oh doch, leider besteht ganz konkreter Grund, dich zu beunruhigen.
Dein PSA und damit auch der Krebs wächst nun schon über mehrere
Messperioden mit einer Verdoppelungszeit unter einem halben Jahr.
In einem Jahr hast Du eine Verzehnfachung erlitten. Rechne: 
Jetzt 0.12ng/ml. Nach zehn Verdoppelungen sind das ca. 125mg/ml.
Das erreichst Du entsprechend dem bisherigen Verlauf in drei bis fünf Jahren, 
und dann läuft diese Entwicklung gnadenlos weiter: 125 250 500 1000 2000
in einem bis zwei weiteren Jahren. Ob Du das überlebst? 
Du möchtest aber noch zwanzig+ Jahre leben.
Ohne Therapie schaffst Du das nicht.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Urologe

Mathematik spiegelt nicht immer die Erkrankung wieder, wie hier ein Fall mit Gleason 4+3 zeigt (OP 12/2005, laparoskopische RPE):


Wir haben  bis hierher keine Therapie oder weitere Diagnostik betrieben und werden es auch
auf absehbare ZEit dabei belassen

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mathematik spiegelt nicht immer die Erkrankung wieder


Lieber fs
Ihrem Patienten hätte ich auch keine Therapie empfohlen, 
sondern die PSA-Messperioden auf ein halbes Jahr zu verlängern.
Auch bei ihrem Patienten spiegeln die Zahlen die Krankheit.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Tja, jetzt ist der PSA-Wert also da, wo er nicht hinsollte: 0.21
Weitere Diagnose / Therapie steht also jetzt wohl an.

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

> Oh doch, leider besteht ganz konkreter Grund, dich zu beunruhigen.
> Dein PSA und damit auch der Krebs wächst nun schon über mehrere
> Messperioden mit einer Verdoppelungszeit unter einem halben Jahr.
> In einem Jahr hast Du eine Verzehnfachung erlitten. Rechne: 
> Jetzt 0.12ng/ml. Nach zehn Verdoppelungen sind das ca. 125mg/ml.
> Das erreichst Du entsprechend dem bisherigen Verlauf in drei bis fünf Jahren, 
> und dann läuft diese Entwicklung gnadenlos weiter: 125 250 500 1000 2000
> in einem bis zwei weiteren Jahren. Ob Du das überlebst? 
> Du möchtest aber noch zwanzig+ Jahre leben.
> ...


Da hat Konrad wohl recht.
Ich hatte vor 3 Monaten erst einmal abgeschaltet und wollte mich nicht den Eventualitäten beschäftigen, bevor es leitliniengemäß (ab 0.20) sein soll.
Aber jetzt ist es dran.
Was ich bisher hier mitgelesen habe, ist die Frage wohl, ob sofort Bestrahlen angezeigt ist oder ob weitere Untersuchungen die Art des Rezidivs näher bestimmen lassen.
Da mein meiner Operation ein Lymphknoten befallen war, kann hier möglicherweise weiter untersucht werden.
Oder hab ich das was falsch mitgelesen?

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## rolando

Hallo LJM,

hier hat dir Uwe bereits die Antwort gegeben: 


> Moin LJM,
> 
> aus meiner - laienhaften - Sicht nicht, wenn die Behandlung kurativ sein soll. 
> Bestrahlung der Loge soll ab spätestens 0,2 einsetzen - allerdings strahlt man dabei "blind" in einen Bereich, wo man ein Rezidiv vermutet...kann Erfolg haben, muß aber nicht....
> Liesse man den PSA weiter steigen, könnte man mittels PET/CT (PSMA oder Cholin) die betroffenen Bereiche entdecken und therapieren (Stahl oder Strahl)...auch hier ist wiederum nicht sicher, ob man was sieht -und - ob man denn alles 
> sieht - der Zellhaufen muß schon eine gewisse Größe haben, um sichtbar zu werden.


Wir stehen nunmehr wieder vor der so oft auftauchenden Frage - abwarten oder sofort handeln?
Letztendlich muss man hier für sich selbst abwägen was man unternimmt - natürlich nach sorgfältigster Aufklärung.

Willst du die vielleicht größte Wahrscheinlichkeit einer möglicherweise noch kurativen Therapie, müsste man an eine Kombination aus perkutaner Bestrahlung (Prostataloge einschl. Lymphabflusswege)  und ADT denken - mit entspechendem Risiko von Nebenwirkungen und möglicher Übertherapie.

Willst du eine Behandlung, die sich nach einem bildgebenden Befund und/oder PSA-Verlauf richtet, müsste man noch abwarten - mit dem Risiko, den vielleicht vorhandenen kurativen Moment versäumt zu haben und der Unsicherheit, ob ein  PSMA PET/CT richtig anzeigt und die daraus resultierende Therapie greift oder auch nicht.

Du kannst jetzt auch nur "blind" bestrahlen, abwarten wie sich dein PSA verhält und danach ggf. mit einer ADT beginnen. Ebenfalls mit den Risiken von Nebenwirkungen einerseits und von vielleicht versäumter Heilung /längerer rezidivfreier Zeit anderseits.

Die Urologen sind hier selbst uneinig.

 Nach meiner OP mit dem Befund T3b R1 N1(5/21) L1 Gl 8 (4+4) ging das Empfehlungsspektrum von abwarten was weiter passiert, über nur bestrahlen, nur ADT,  bis hin zu sofortiger ADT kombiniert mit frühestmöglicher IMRT.
Ich habe mich für die Variante ADT/IMRT entschieden, nicht zuletzt wegen meines vor nunmehr 4 1/2 Jahren noch relativ jungen Alters und meiner Überzeugung durch eine frühe umfassende Therapie bei postoperativ kleiner Tumorzellpopulation die größte Wirksamkeit zu erzielen.
Meine hauptsächliche Abwägung war längeres rezidivfreies Überleben mit möglichen Nebenwirkungen gegen vielleicht kürzere rezidivfreie Zeit ohne weitere Begleitschäden.
Für welchen Weg man sich entscheidet und ob es der individuell Richtige ist, darüber lässt sich trefflich streiten. Wichtig ist, dass man bei der Behandlungsstrategie individuelle Kriterien mit berücksichtigt, die Therapie als Chance begreift und nicht als einen Maßnahmenkatalog empfindet, der einem das Leben nur noch schwerer macht.

LG
Roland

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Nach Gespräch mit meinem Urologen stehe ich vor dieser Wahl:
- Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und der Lymphbahnen
- Weiteren PSA-Anstieg abwarten bis 0,5 und dann eine Untersuchung mit PET-CT
   dann ggf. lokale Therapie (Lymphknoten?)

In der kommenden Woche habe ich Termin bei der Strahlentherapie im Uniklinikum Aachen.

Hinweise nehme ich gerne an.
Danke.

LJM

----------


## adam 60

Hallo LJM (Name wäre nicht schlecht )
Kann nur soviel dazu beitragen indem ich mal auf mein Profil verweise,
vieleicht kannst Du damit was anfangen
viel Glück bei der richtigen Wahl der Entscheidung

lg
Adam

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen.
Habe mich entschieden, zur Bestrahlung ins Uniklinikum zu gehen.
Und zwar möglichst bald. Ohne vorherige bildgebende Untersuchung.
Die Behandlungsalternativen nach einer bildgebenden Untersuchung sind wohl auch nicht viele.
Wäre wohl auch bei Bestrahlung gelandet, möglicherweise "gezielter".
Und - z.B. bei adam gelesen - es bleiben ja weitere Behandlungsmöglichkeiten.

Beste Grüße. Frohes Fest.

LJM

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Nachdem der PSA-Wert auf 0.21 gestiegen ist, habe ich mich für Bestrahlung der Prostata-Loge und der Lymphabflusswege entschieden.
Am 02.01.2017 nochmals PSA-Kontrolle. Jetzt 0.3, also weiter gestiegen und etwas beschleunigt.
Am 09.01.2017 hat die Strahlentherapie im UK Aachen begonnen.
Bisher (nach drei Bestrahlungen) keinerlei Probleme.
Ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt. Und natürlich, dass die erhoffte Wirkung eintritt.




Zusatzfrage:
Ist nach der Strahlentherapie eine erneute AHB möglich?
Ich war nach der OP in Bad Nauheim. Hat mir gut getan.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## Urologe

kurze Antwort:
ja nach Strahlentherapie ist prinzipiell eine neue Reha möglich.

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Es wird Zeit für ein Update.
Ich war zur Strahlentherapie im Universitätsklinikum Aachen.
Abgesehen von unerfreulichen Nebenwirkungen im letzten Drittel habe ich die Bestrahlungen gut verkraftet.
Im Anschluss an die Strahlentherapie war ich zur Anschlussheilbehandlung in der Römerbergklinik in Badenweiler.
Diese Klinik kann ich nach meiner Erfahrung sehr !!! empfehlen.

Mein PSA-Wert hat ich so entwickelt:
02.01. (vor Bestrahlung) 0.30
01.03. (direkt nach Bestrahlung) 0.20
30.03. 0.18
26.06. 0.23

Leider scheint die Wirkung der Bestrahlung also schon vorbei.
Also wieder die Frage: Wie weiter?

Nächste Woche habe ich einen Termin beim Urologen.
Gerne nehme ich Hinweise an.

Danke. Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## Arne80

> Leider scheint die Wirkung der Bestrahlung also schon vorbei.
>  Also wieder die Frage: Wie weiter?


Meiner Meinung nach wäre als nächster Schritt eine Bildgebung angebracht, um den für den PSA-Anstieg verantwortlichen Herd zu identifizieren. Ich denke da an eine PSMA-PET, diese wird aber wohl bei dem geringen Wert noch 
nichts anzeigen.
Ich hätte die Hoffnung, dass der Herd evtl. mit lokalen Ansätzen wie OP, Cyberknife etc. behandelbar ist (positiver Lymphknoten?), daher würde ich für mich persönlich die Bildgebung abwarten. 
Ich meine, ab PSA 0,5 - 1,0 hat man ganz gute Chancen, mit der PSMA-PET was zu sehen, solange es sich um einen Herd handelt.

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

PSA-Kontrolle; jetzt: 0.35
Der Urologe meint, weiter kontrollieren.
Man müsse nach Bestrahlung ein Jahr warten.
Trotzdem gefällt es mir natürlich nicht, dass der Wert jetzt schon wieder höher ist als vor der Bestrahlung.

Beste Grüße.
LJM

----------


## Georg_

Arne hat es gut beschrieben. Im Moment kann man nichts tun, da sowohl Prostataloge als auch Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt worden sind. Und bei 0,35 braucht man noch nicht mit Hormontherapie anzufangen. Bei N1 ist gut möglich, dass eine kleine Lymphknotenmetastase wächst, die irgendwie die Bestrahlung überlebt hat.

Im besten Fall ist es nur ein vorübergehender Anstieg (Bounce). 

Georg

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Der PSA-Wert zum neuen Jahr: 0.38.


Also diesmal wirklich geringfügig gestiegen.
Wenn er da jetzt bliebe, . . .

Vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr habe ich die Bestrahlung begonnen.

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Liebe Leute,

Die PSA-Kontrolle ergab leider wieder einen gestiegenen Wert.
Jetzt: 053.
Die Entwicklung:
02.01.2017 (vor Bestrahlung) 0.30
01.03.2017 (direkt nach Bestrahlung) 0.20
30.03.2017 0.18
26.06.2017 0.23
04.10.2017 0.35
09.01.2018 0.38
10.04.2018 0.53

Könnt Ihr mir helfen, diese Zahlenfolge zu interpretieren?
Danke für hilfreiche Hinweise.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## Georg_

Im Befund nach der Operation steht: "Aufgrund des pathologischen Befundes liegt ein erhöhtes Risiko für ein systemisches Rezidiv vor."

Ich denke bei der Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege hat man die Lymphknoten-Metastase(n) nicht getroffen. Leitliniengerecht wäre irgendwann mit einer langfristigen, ggfs. intermittierenden, Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Dies kann beispielsweise ab einem PSA Wert von 10 ng/ml erfolgen. Meist empfiehlt dies der Arzt allerdings bei einem niedrigeren Wert.

Zusätzlich kann man auch mit einem PSMA PET/CT nachsehen, wo der befallene Knoten ist und diesen per SBRT Bestrahlung oder Lymphadenektomie entfernen. Dies ist meist ein Zeitgewinn von ca. ein bis zwei Jahren. Eine Hormontherapie kann u.U. auch nur zwei Jahre wirken.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Könnt Ihr mir helfen, diese Zahlenfolge zu interpretieren?


Hallo Ludwig-Jan Meyer 
(Nach vier Jahren Rat ziehen aus diesem Forum
wäre es wohl langsam nett, einen Namen zu nennen)

Den wichtigsten Hinweis hast Du bereits selbst gegeben:
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=596&page=graphic

Wenn Du über die etwas wacklige Kurve seit dem Nadir nach der Bestrahlung
eine Gerade legst und diese nach rechts-oben verlängerst, siehst Du, dass dein
PSA etwa Ende des Jahres die 1ng/ml-Linie schneiden wird und dann in etwa
weiteren zwei bis drei Jahren die 10ng/ml-Linie.
Das heisst, dass sich dein Krebs etwa alle 7 bis 8 Monate verdoppelt, so wie es
auch aus der PSA-VZ-Tabelle ersichtlich ist.

In einem Jahr etwa, wenn das PSA die 1 deutlich überschritten hat, kannst Du
mal per PSMA-PET/CT-Bildgebung schauen, ob es eine oder zwei Läsionen
gebe, die lokal zu behandeln seien. 
Oder halt irgendwann nach persönlichem Gusto bei 4 oder 10ng/ml die
Androgendeprivation beginnen und diese Lokaltherapie-Geschichte für Später
aufbewahren. So hatte ich das gemacht, einfach weil es sich so ergab, aber
man kann es eben auch andersrum machen, weil da vielleicht noch eine
kleine Heilungschance drinliegen könnte.
Einen 'Königsweg' gibt es im Labyrinth userer Optionen in Diagnostik und 
Therapie nicht.

Ob Du die ADT (Androgendeprivation mit der 'Spritze') früh oder spät beginnst,
hat wohl kaum einen Einfluss auf das Ende der Wirksamkeit. Dies, weil
allfällige kastrationsresistente Zellstämme längst schon unterwegs wären,
bevor sie nach Jahren des Wachstums sich im PSA-Verlauf bemerkbar machen.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Konrad,

es gibt auch die Auffassung, dass neben den früh vorhanden, kastrationsresistenten Zellen auch der durch ADT erzeugte Selektionsdruck auf die mutierenden, nicht resistenten Tumorzellen zum Auftreten von Kastrationsresistenz führt.

Z.B. Karantanos schreibt: "..... ADT provides selective pressure in favor of castrate-resistant growth"

Auch Mottet, der Leiter der EAU Leitlinien Kommission, erwähnte diese Auffassung bei einem Vortrag.

Dieser Einflussfaktor würde bei einem späteren Beginn der Hormontherapie vermieden.

Georg

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

> Hallo Ludwig-Jan Meyer 
> (Nach vier Jahren Rat ziehen aus diesem Forum
> wäre es wohl langsam nett, einen Namen zu nennen)
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Hvielemi


Danke für Deinen Hinweis.
Mit "Ludwig-Jan" liegst Du schon ziemlich gut.
Dennoch bleibe ich bei einem Kürzel.
Auch nach vier Jahren gibt es keinen Grund, hier mit Namen zu posten.
Nimm also gerne "Ludwig-Jan".

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Ich komme gerade von einem Beratungstermin bei meinem Urologen.
Die Alternativen:
a)
PSA-Wert weiter ansteigen lassen, dann ein PSMA-PET-CT machen.
Falls weiterer Lymphknoten-Befall die Ursache des PSA-Anstiegs ist, eine entsprechende Operation
Empfehlenswert sei dies ab einem PSA-Wert von mindestens 1,0
b)
Hormontherapie
c)
Es könnte auch noch sein, dass der PSA-Wert nach Bestrahlung noch nicht seinen Nadir errreicht hat.
Vielleicht also keine weitere Steigerung.

Falls der PSA-Wert weiter steigt, neige ich zu Alternative a).
Dafür wurde Prof. Heidenreich, Uniklinik Köln empfohlen.

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt etwas besser vorbereitet.
Weitere hilfreiche Hinweise nehme ich gerne an.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## MartinWK

c) scheidet wohl aus: der Wert ist jetzt ja deutlich höher als kurz vor der Bestrahlung. Es ist vermutlich etwas Rezidiv getroffen worden, aber nicht alles. Daher ist es unerheblich, wie die PSA-Kurve des getroffenen Volumens verläuft (die erreicht vielleicht erst ihren Nadir). Sie wird überlagert von einem anderen Geschehen.

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Leider wie erwartet:
PSA-Wert jetzt auf 0.74 gestiegen.
Also werde ich mich um weitere Behandlungsoptionen kümmern müssen.
Termin beim Urologen folgt Anfang September.
Dann wird wohl ein Termin in der Uniklinik Köln folgen.

Allen einen schönen Sommer. Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## Georg_

> PSA-Wert weiter ansteigen lassen, dann ein PSMA-PET-CT machen. Falls weiterer Lymphknoten-Befall die Ursache des PSA-Anstiegs ist, eine entsprechende Operation


Das würde ich machen. Allerdings hat die Uniklinik Köln auch ein CyberKnife Gerät. Das hat deutlich weniger Nebenwirkungen als eine Operation.

An sich ist jetzt etwas egal wie weit der PSA Wert steigt. Ich würde über 2,0 das PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und dann weitersehen.

Georg

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Es gibt Neuigkeiten.
Der PSA-Wert ist wie erwartet unschön gleichmäßig weiter gestiegen:
01.10.2018 0.99
02.01.2019 1.38
10.02.2019 1.45

Im Dezember war ich zum PSMA-PET-CT in der Uniklinik Köln.
Festgestellt wurde eine "solitäre ossäre Metastase im processus transversus von BWK 10 links".
Diese wurde jetzt in der Uniklinik Aachen in fünf Sitzungen bestrahlt.

Jetzt muss ich also abwarten, ob die Bestrahlung die gewünschte Wirkung zeigt.
PSA-Kontrolle erfolgt Anfang April.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den Osterurlaub in der Provence
und - schon jetzt - auf meine Wanderung auf dem Meraner Höhenweg Anfang September.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------


## LJM_NRW_56

Erfreulich:
Sechs Wochen nach der Bestrahlung ist der PSA-Wert auf 0.93 gesunken.
Die Bestrahlung hat also "getroffen".
Bleibt natürlich abzuwarten und zu hoffen, dass der PSA-Wert vielleicht noch weiter sinkt.

Beste Grüße.

LJM

----------

